# Eigene Dateien / Userdateien bei externer Festplatte (vorher intern)



## sgille (10. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem. )

mein laptop hat sich verabschiedet und ich habe zur Datenrettung usw. die interne festplatte ausgebaut und in ein usb gehäuse gehangen

passt bestens und läuft auch

nur kann ich jetzt auf die speziellen user dateien (dokumente u. einst. -> user) nicht zugreifen der ordner wird mir angezeigt aber nicht der inhalt

das liegt damit zusammen das auf diese dateien ja nur zugegriffen werden konnte
in dem ich mich bei windows mit meinem benutzernamen und passwort angemeldet habe
was jetzt aber nicht mehr geht

habe schon in anderen foren gelesen das ich von der platte booten soll aber mit welchem pc mit meinem alten desktop wird das wohl nicht gehen

wer hat ahnung ob und wie das geht

wäre über hilfe sehr dankbar da fast alle wichtigen daten darin liegen


danke


----------



## ojamaney (11. April 2007)

Hallo!

Folgenden Tipp habe ich selbst noch nicht ausgeführt, kann als nichts garantieren.

- Zuerst unter ‚Ordneroptionen’ den Haken bei 'Einfache Dateifreigabe verwenden' entfernen. 
- Danach einen Rechtsklick auf den gesperrten Ordner durchführen
- im Kontexmenü Eigenschaften wählen
- das Register Sicherheit auswählen
- Erweitert anklicken
- Register Besitzer auswählen
- bei 'Besitzer ändern auf' Deinen aktuellen Namen auswählen
- Haken bei 'Besitzer der Objekte und...' setzen und schliesslich auf ‚Übernehmen’ klicken.
- Ist dies nicht möglich kann es helfen im abgesicherten Modus (beim booten F8 drücken und abgesicherter Modus auswählen) zu starten und die Dateien wie oben beschrieben auf den ‚Administrator’ zu übertragen. Nach einen anschliessenden Neustart (normaler Modus), kann versucht werden die Dateien vom Administrator zu übernehmen. 

Gib mal bitte bescheid ob das funktioniert hat


----------



## sgille (11. April 2007)

vielen dank ich werd das mal ausprobieren

die beschreibung kenn ich so schon nur war bei eigenschaften nie das register sicherheit da

wenn muss es daran lioegen das ich unter ordner optionen "einfache dateifreigabe verwenden" das häkchen habe und es erst wegmachen muss

das probiere ich heute abend und sag mal bescheid

danke schonmal


----------



## sgille (11. April 2007)

juhuu hat get

es lag nur an dem haken bei   "einfache dateifreigabe verwenden"

ohne den war die registerkarte sicherheit da und die beschreibung te auch


herrlich


----------

